# Question For the Angelenos Out There



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm hoping some of you Angeles City residents can help me find something: Area carpets / rugs.

Slim pickings here in Subic. Ambiant One stores no longer have them (the store here closed. We called the one at Marquee and they said they are no longer stocked). The Home store at SM Clark has some but none as large as we wanted.

We would like to find a 6' X 9' or 7' X 10' (feet) soft synthetic rug, low pile, good for the kids to be on in the sala / TV area. Our current one was a long shag bought at Ambiant One and it was a bad idea for kids. Not really cleanable and it got really matted. Gave it to BIL.

Any tips?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome to S&R Membership Shopping Dau & San Fernando Pampanga have Area Rugs. I saw some this past weekend.

Search Area Rugs on https://www.olx.ph/ 

When I can't find something, I usually print some pictures of the item and go to Binondo, Manila (China Town). One can find everything and more there.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Welcome to S&R Membership Shopping Dau & San Fernando Pampanga have Area Rugs. I saw some this past weekend.
> 
> Search Area Rugs on https://www.olx.ph/
> 
> When I can't find something, I usually print some pictures of the item and go to Binondo, Manila (China Town). One can find everything and more there.


Thanks, I'll check S & R. They didn't have any last time I was in.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

In Clark Freeport- Air Base there is or was a store named "Oriental." They always had a good stock of large rugs. It's been a long time since I've been to the duty free stores there but would assume they are still there. Also, check the duty free version of Puregold on Clark. They too have the large rugs that you are looking for.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> In Clark Freeport- Air Base there is or was a store named "Oriental." They always had a good stock of large rugs. It's been a long time since I've been to the duty free stores there but would assume they are still there. Also, check the duty free version of Puregold on Clark. They too have the large rugs that you are looking for.


I think I have seen that store Oriental when I was driving around. I'll look for it Saturday.

Pure Gold Duty Free Subic hasn't had anything recently. I usually cruise the store at least once every week or two in case they got anything good in

We found one really good deal at HMR Subic a year or two ago and use it in our dining area. Name brand indoor / outdoor area rug, 7 X 10, easily cleaned. Absolutely like new. Probably a return at Costco or Home Depot, etc., in the U.S.

HMR has about 90% overpriced U.S. returned junk, but we stop by a lot to look for hidden gems and have found several. Monnday we went in to look for a rug (again) and a couple were promising, but were so dirty and needed cleaning that I could not pull the trigger. On a lark, I bought an interesting one as a temporary solution, for only p5000. Perfect condition! I'll put it in the kids BR after we find a real area rug for the sala.

What do you think Americanos?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> In Clark Freeport- Air Base there is or was a store named "Oriental." They always had a good stock of large rugs. It's been a long time since I've been to the duty free stores there but would assume they are still there. Also, check the duty free version of Puregold on Clark. They too have the large rugs that you are looking for.


I went to Oriental yesterday and they did have some, for very cheap prices. I bought a solid black short pile, 6 X 9 feet, for only p3000! Eventually I would like to get a nicer area rug but with the kids messing up all the time, this will do for now! Thanks!

Oriental is an interesting store. They have a lot of stuff in there! The pricing seems high at first, but almost everything is 50% off the stickered price!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I went to Oriental yesterday and they did have some, for very cheap prices. I bought a solid black short pile, 6 X 9 feet, for only p3000! Eventually I would like to get a nicer area rug but with the kids messing up all the time, this will do for now! Thanks!
> 
> Oriental is an interesting store. They have a lot of stuff in there! The pricing seems high at first, but almost everything is 50% off the stickered price!


Glad you were able to find something that will work for now. Yea that store has a lot of stuff and can even take a second trip to see it all. That and their stock keeps changing too.


----------

